# Something we have not seen in almost a month . . . RAIN!



## rockdoveranch (Jun 22, 2011)

Our pastures have been turning to sand in many places and the sheep have been eating the grass in the watered areas down to the ground.  

I read in our small town weekly paper that all the Churches were getting together to pray for rain, but that was weeks ago.

Well we are finally getting RAIN!  Since early morning we are just over an inch.  It as as dark outside as it would be at sunset.  The light that goes on at night is still shining.

If it wasn't for the little bit of lightening we are having I could go outside and dance.

We get flooded in easily out here in nowhere Texas, and can be flooded in for as much as a week, but right now, I don't care.

We have a really cool rain gauge and report our rainfall to http://www.cocorahs.org/  We were given the gauge by the National Weather Service, but if your local people are unable to give you gauges they are available to buy on COCORAHS.

Here ya go . . . . RAIN!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so happy for you all. I hope it does not rain real heavy so no floods. But that it is a slow steady rain for awhile to help you all. Enjoy.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 22, 2011)

We just got rain here after about 3 weeks without.  Areas around us, like 5 miles away even, got rain but we got nada.   Now my 300gal rain barrel is FULL. And I'm getting ready to hook up the other one.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Terrilhb and SuburbandFarmChic!  Isn't it so weird how we can look at the satellite and see rain all around us and still be dry?  That has been happening to us since late 2008 even though NOAA tells us we are in a strange area that normally gets more rain than our county and the surrounding counties. 

It is still raining.  It has been raining for 5 and 1/2  hours.  It has been one of those wonderful steady rains that is not real heavy.  WONDERFUL RAIN!

Folk around here who do not have computers call us to report their rain so will can post it on COCORAHS.  Someone just called reporting 2.9 inches!

I is an exciting time around here!


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2011)

You can have ALL of our rain for at least a month and then we'll need a little of it back


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 22, 2011)

I grew up in AZ so I know what waiting desperatly for rain fells like.  

You can have some of the 25 inches we got in March-May (highest on record).  

Good Luck!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 22, 2011)

we have plenty of rain here in virginia, and I am not wishing it too stop, after last years drought, we need all the rain we can get.  looking forward to pasture ALL summer and not having to feed all my hay up before winter is even here.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm realy happy for you, infact please take some of our rain, we really need a few dry days in WI. All of our gardens look like weed patches!! And I gotta tell you I'm realy sick of not seeing the sun for so long. But, we where all praying for rain so I guess we got it!!  :/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 22, 2011)

We're desperate for rain!  The only rain we've had in a long while has been piddly little sprinkles that just make us mad!  We definitely need a good, long, soaking rain!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 22, 2011)

We ended up with about 1 1/2 inches.  It was WONDERFUL and the day stayed cool . . . not getting above 85 degrees.  

Wishing perfect weather for everyone on this board!


----------

